# Need some help Please



## Bentlyj (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a cabinet maker and know very little about trains. I have a client that wants me to build a suspended track for him. (LGB) The corners will be the #16000 track. R3-22.5 I have looked online for the dimensions and found that 16 pcs make a full circle (2486mm)97.9 inches round. My question is, could you tell me if that measurement is to the inside or the outside of the track. Any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I may be wrong but I know on my layout, HO, it is to the centerline of the track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bent,

You might want to download a starter version of the AnyRail track layout software ... free ... you can build a layout with up to 50 pieces of track. It has an extensive library of mfr's standard track sections. LGB is in there. Should have accurate dimensions. 

www.anyrail.com

TJ


----------



## Bentlyj (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank You *David* and *TJ*, I will download the link and let you know what I come up with.
Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Bentlyj (Mar 30, 2012)

I downloaded anyrail.com, layed out my track, then used the ruler to measure center track to center track. Perfect, can't thank you guys enough.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't be a stranger, come back again.  Maybe you'll get the train bug after building this setup.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bent -- glad it worked out so easily

We have a dedicated G / Large Scale section on our forum, here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10

Would love to have you create a project thread and keep us posted on your progress.

TJ


----------



## Bentlyj (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, Thanks
I'll keep you in my favorites and when I get a little farther along I'll try to post the project.
I'll also tell my client about your site.


----------

